# HTR - High Tech *******



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Um.... sometimes there's no replacement for displacement... ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Not much freeboard in the back of that thing. Must be the 40.


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

so Tom, did you catch anything?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

just so I'm not crazy... the reason for a micorskiff is shallow draft right?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> just so I'm not crazy... the reason for a micorskiff is shallow draft right?


Probably not if you are a freshwater guy. I can understand why you missed that ;D



> so Tom, did you catch anything?


Wrong thread. Trip post coming soon.


----------



## EurosportCC (Jan 18, 2008)

Looks to be sitting a bit low in the water.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

LOOKS TIPPY


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> LOOKS TIPPY


And there it is. Bout time.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I don't have the spair time some have.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Pic kinda reminds me of AC's old boat at the rally. NO freeboard......


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> I don't have the spair time some have.


Have you thought about hiring an assistant?


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

thought I was the assistant


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

fat bottom girls, they make this rockin' world go round...


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> > I don't have the spair time some have.
> 
> 
> Have you thought about hiring an assistant?


Sure hope what spare time you have is on the water. I haven't been out in weeks.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> > > I don't have the spair time some have.
> >
> >
> > Have you thought about hiring an assistant?
> ...


Head south we will hook you up!


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

the kid alone exceds the weight limit


----------



## Gator87 (Apr 5, 2007)

I don't think I would use the reverse on that boat. Still, I would like to see him open up that 40 with mom and child on the shore. 

Scott


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> > > > I don't have the spair time some have.
> > >
> > >
> > > Have you thought about hiring an assistant?
> ...


I'd love to. How far south are you?


----------



## gregfl (Dec 10, 2007)

This little skiff sure hauls ass.










Nothing else needs to be said.


----------



## firewatercharter (Jan 29, 2008)

holy cow, holy cow ............ boat needs a 60 not a 40.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> > > > > I don't have the spair time some have.
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > Have you thought about hiring an assistant?
> ...


----------

